# Building several PC's; Can I image one system and copy to all othe



## Jixy (Dec 7, 2007)

I am building about 10 computers for a non-profit organization. The systems will include Windows XP volume license and therefore will have the same key (same for Microsoft Office suites). But in addition, I will be installing several games that they own, such as FarCry, Call of Duty 4, several other productivity programs etc.

My question is this... If all the computers (hardware) will be identical, can I just build and image one system and then copy it to all the rest? That would save me a lot of time installing and updating each system separately. If no, what other option do I have?

Thanks for all your help in advance.

J


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
You can use the Microsoft System Preparation Tool. For details of how to do this look at this article.


----------



## Jixy (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for the quick response 

I had a feeling that imaging and copying the OS (Windows XP Pro) would not be an issue, since the licenses are for multiple PCs. My main concern is that some of the other software, like the games would try to compare hardware IDs and fail when copied to a new system.

J


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I doubt if there would be a problem with other software.


----------

